
Lighthouse AI: smart security camera with 3D sensing, computer vision and NLU - almstimplmntd
http://www.businessinsider.com/lighthouse-security-ai-camera-2018-2
======
MechanicalTim
Additional insight from the founders can be found here:
[https://blog.light.house/home/2017/5/11/introducing-
lighthou...](https://blog.light.house/home/2017/5/11/introducing-lighthouse)

